# Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

Hallo,

Bereits letztes Jahr hab ich hier um Rat gefragt und was ihr mir empfohlen habt (Balzer 71° North Boat 50 Inliner), hat sich in Norwegen sehr bewehrt. 
Dem letzten inlinerlosen Mitglied unserer Gruppe ist jetzt seine Rute kaputt gegangen und er hat mich gebeten hier mal nachzufragen was die Leute in dem Segment empfehlen.

Folgendes sucht er:

Eine Inliner, wenns geht etwas länger als die Balzer (die ist 2,10 m).
Sie sollte alles mitmachen was das Hochseeangeln zu bieten hat. Butte in Norwegen und evtl auch mal schwereres Naturköderangeln im Atlantik. Also auf jeden Fall für Schnüre bis 80lbs ausgelegt sein.
Sie sollte nicht mehr als 150-160 Euro kosten. Wenns nur 100 sind, ist das auch kein Problem .

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich da nicht grad viele Modelle gefunden habe.
Hat von euch jemand eine gute Idee oder benutzt vielleicht selbst ein Modell dass er empfehlen möchte?

Freu mich über alle Tipps!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## IngoS (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Wie wäre es mit der weißen Daiwa:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Sealin...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item4d004af6c1
Ich habe das alte Modell und bin schon seit Jahren begeistert von der Rute.


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Die find ich eigentlich ganz gut (hab ich mir auch schon vorher angeschaut) aber ich bin immer verwirrt was diese 30-50 Pfund bedeuten? Wenns was dazwischen ist, wieso schreiben sie nicht 40?
Ich glaub, dass ich für die in Österreich schon 200 zahle .

MfG


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Heute bin ich im aktuellen Gerlinger-Hauptkatalog auf einer Seite mit Penn-Inliner-Ruten hängen geblieben, weil da ein Modell für die übliche Ostsee-Pilkerei angeboten ist, das mich sehr interessiert, weil ich mir davon verspreche, dass die üblichen Probleme bei Benutzung von Geflochtener in Verbindung mit 
beringten Ruten umgangen werden können.

Die schwereren Modelle dieser Reihe (lbs-Klassen) kommen wohl 
neben anderen Fabrikaten für den Themen-Starter in Betracht. 

Robuste Sachen für die Meeresangelei sind ja immerhin ein Haupt-Thema von Penn.


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Hast du mit den Penn selbst auch Erfahrung? Die werd ich mir jedenfalls auch genauer ansehen.

Was ist denn von der WFT Prion Inline zu halten? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Die wäre in Ö schon um einiges günstiger zu haben als die DAIWA.

Danke schonmal für die Tipps, jetzt hab ich wieder was zu tun 

EDIT: Grad fällt mir ein, sind Penn und WFT nicht ohnehin eins?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*



Fiskestange schrieb:


> Die find ich eigentlich ganz gut (hab ich mir auch schon vorher angeschaut) aber ich bin immer verwirrt was diese 30-50 Pfund bedeuten? Wenns was dazwischen ist, wieso schreiben sie nicht 40?
> Ich glaub, dass ich für die in Österreich schon 200 zahle .
> 
> MfG



Die Daiwa ist sozusagen die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau", mit der kannst Du vom 200g Pilker bis zum 600g Naturköderblei alles abdecken, zumindest war das bei den Vorgägern 10-50lbs und 20-50lbs so. Wenn man Daiwa glauben darf, soll sich der Blank bei der aktuellen Interliner in Bezug auf die 20-50lbs nicht geändert haben. Wobei sie mit ihrer Länge zum schweren Naturköderfischen nicht unbedingt die geeignetste ist.
Sicher ist die Rute kein Billigheimer, dafür ist aber jeder Cent mehr als gut angelegt.


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Versteh schon was du meinst. Ansich wär die super weil wir ja genau so eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau suchen. Allein der Preis schmerzt ein bisschen. Aber vielleicht wird er einfach in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen.
Weißt du vielleicht was über die Prion Modelle?

Mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*



Fiskestange schrieb:


> Weißt du vielleicht was über die Prion Modelle?
> 
> Mfg



Tut mir Leid zu WFT kann ich Dir bloß soviel sagen. Sie gehören nicht zu Penn.


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid zu WFT kann ich Dir bloß soviel sagen. Sie gehören nicht zu Penn.



Interessant, dann ist die Namensgleichheit wohl Zufall!? Oder die Rute ist eine Kooperation..

MfG


----------



## heinzi (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Ich habe eine 50 lbs inliner in 2,4m von dieser firma, nicht das abgebildete modell. meine habe ich schon einige jahre und kann nur gutes von dem teil sagen. selbst bleigewichte von 1 kg hat sie sauber weggesteckt. die aktion ist inliner typisch. das gezeigte modell kenne ich nicht aus der praxis, aber evtl kennt sie einer hier im board.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KONA-AKULE-G...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item256f8e6638


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Es gab mal eine Zeit in der Penn noch eigenständig war, da gab es die Penn Deutschland GmbH aus denen dann wohl WFT entstanden ist. WFT hat die Ruten und Rollen von Penn in Deutschland vertrieben.
Da Penn nun zu Purefishing gehört ist das wohl vorbei. WFT verwertet wohl die "Reste" dessen was aus diesem ehemaligen Vertrieb übrig ist. Dabei nutzen sie wohl auch alte Namen und Designs. Wobei diese Ruten wohl schon immer ausschließlich für den deutschen/europäischen Markt gefertigt wurden.


----------



## norge_klaus (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Warum eigentlich eine Inliner ? Die vorteilhafte, gleichmäßige Belastung der Rute durch die Schnur, wird aus meiner Sicht durch die enorme Reibung zwischen Schnur und Blank aufgehoben. Eine feine, leichte, einteilige Rute mit Multiberingung würde ich jederzeit vorziehen. 
Tight Lines !
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich eine Inliner ? Die vorteilhafte, gleichmäßige Belastung der Rute durch die Schnur, wird aus meiner Sicht durch die enorme Reibung zwischen Schnur und Blank aufgehoben. Eine feine, leichte, einteilige Rute mit Multiberingung würde ich jederzeit vorziehen.
> Tight Lines !
> Norge_Klaus



Ja du hast schon recht. Wir haben auch eine einteilige leichte Abu, die sich sehr bewährt hat. Allerdings fliegen wir immer nach Norwegen und dafür sind die Inliner wirklich praktisch, weil kurz, nicht leicht zu beschädigen und sie passen alle in ein Rohr.
Auch allgemein gefallen sie uns im Handling usw. wahrscheinlich ist das auch irgendwie Geschmackssache?

@Heinzi

Danke! Diese Firma kannte ich nichtmal.

MfG

Achja und danke ihr seit mal wieder alle sehr hilfsbereit!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Aber wenn ihr Fliegt, wäre da nicht eine Reiserute die bessere Wahl? Z.B. die oder die. Auf der Seite von dem zweiten Link findest du aber noch mehr interessante Reiseruten.


----------



## norge_klaus (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Also ich habe die einteiligen Jigging - Ruten von Shimano immer in der Bazooka im Flieger gehabt. Ohne Problem mit der Länge.


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Diese Reiseruten hab ich noch nie probiert, waren mir irgendwie immer suspekt. Ein Ding das hochbelastbar sein soll, gleichzeitig elastisch und mit dem man auch noch was spüren sollte, wird aus 5 Teilen zusammengesteckt, statt aus 2.. Für mich ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass das Ergebnis ähnlich gut ist.
Mit dem Inlinern fliegt es sich eigentlich problemlos. Normal beringte Ruten halten die Flüge im Rohr auf Dauer nicht aus. Trotz Luftpolsterfolie usw..

MfG


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Also ich habe die einteiligen Jigging - Ruten von Shimano immer in der Bazooka im Flieger gehabt. Ohne Problem mit der Länge.



Uns sind da leider immer wieder die Ringe kaputtgegangen...



EDIT: Muss dazusagen, dass wir oft mit 2 oder 3 Stops geflogen sind. Das ständige umladen ist sicher auch schuld daran.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*



Fiskestange schrieb:


> Uns sind da leider immer wieder die Ringe kaputtgegangen...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Muss dazusagen, dass wir oft mit 2 oder 3 Stops geflogen sind. Das ständige umladen ist sicher auch schuld daran.



Dann solltet Ihr euch aber eventuell mal über ein geeignetes Transportrohr Gedanken machen. Denn wenn die Ruten ordentlich verpackt sind überstehen die auch mehrere Zwischenstopps problemlos.

Noch etwas zu den Reiseruten. Ich denke mal die sind garnicht so schlecht wie Du denkst. Es war auch nur als Tipp gedacht. Ich fische meine weiße Daiwa z.B. bis max. 300g. wenn es ums Naturköderfischen und damit große Gewichte geht bevorzuge ich auch eine "normale" beringte Rute bis max. 2,10m.


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Dann solltet Ihr euch aber eventuell mal über ein geeignetes Transportrohr Gedanken machen. Denn wenn die Ruten ordentlich verpackt sind überstehen die auch mehrere Zwischenstopps problemlos.
> 
> Noch etwas zu den Reiseruten. Ich denke mal die sind garnicht so schlecht wie Du denkst. Es war auch nur als Tipp gedacht. Ich fische meine weiße Daiwa z.B. bis max. 300g. wenn es ums Naturköderfischen und damit große Gewichte geht bevorzuge ich auch eine "normale" beringte Rute bis max. 2,10m.



Ich glaub da gabs ein Missverständnis, wir haben schon ein ordentliche Transportrohre und es ist auch bei weitem nicht jedes mal was kaputt geworden aber über die Jahre is es doch immer wieder passiert. Man will dann einfach nicht irgendwo am A.... der Welt stehen und ein Ring von der Rute is gebrochen. Das fand ich immer angenehm an den Inlinern, dass das da nicht passiert.
Aber ja ich muss natürlich zugeben, so eine normale Rute dabeizuhaben hat auch seine Vorteile. Es ist letztlich ohnehin nicht meine Entscheidung. Ich such nur nach Modellen die sich in der Praxis bewährt haben.

MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

OK, dann kam das falsch rüber. Klang so als wenn ihr jedes mal diese Probleme hattet. Das das dann natürlich ärgerlich ist kann ich sehr gut verstehen.
Kleiner Tipp, stell deine Frage doch nochmal im Norwegenbereich. Hier beim Boots- und Kutterangeln geht das eventuell etwas unter.|wavey:
Oder lass es von einem Mod dort hin verschieben.


----------



## Fiskestange (19. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Guter Tipp, werd ich auf jeden Fall machen!


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (20. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Guten Tag Fiskestange,

die von mir genannten Penn-Ruten habe ich noch nicht benutzt und nicht einmal in der Hand gehabt. Es handelt sich bei dem, was ich ansprach, um
eine Serie TRQ INNER LINE, die von dir nachgefragte Kategorie ist 
mit 2,40 m, 20/30 oder 30/50 lbs bei 320g bzw. 350 g vertreten und der Preis liegt zwischen € 110,00 und € 120,00 (wie gesagt: Bei Gerlinger).

_Ich habe geschrieben, weil das anscheinend ein recht neues Produkt ist _
und in dein Profil passt.

Petri !


----------



## Fiskestange (20. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*



Funker Hornsbee schrieb:


> Guten Tag Fiskestange,
> 
> die von mir genannten Penn-Ruten habe ich noch nicht benutzt und nicht einmal in der Hand gehabt. Es handelt sich bei dem, was ich ansprach, um
> eine Serie TRQ INNER LINE, die von dir nachgefragte Kategorie ist
> ...



Passt definitiv, werd ich mir anschaun. Danke!


----------



## Fiskestange (22. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Wollte nur mitteilen, dass es letztlich die DAIWA geworden ist. Ich denke damit sind wir auf der sicheren Seite.

Vielen Dank an alle die sich Mühe gegeben haben! Photos von den Monsterbutten die wir damit landen werden, folgen selbstverständlich .

MfG


----------



## Ossipeter (22. April 2012)

*AW: Welche "schwere" Inliner für Nord-Norwegen (bis ca. 150€)?*

Na das ist ist doch eine gute Entscheidung! Viel Petri und große Fische wünsch ich dir damit. Hab selber drei Daiwa Inliner.


----------

